# Hello, tong long from texas



## tonglongpractitioner (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
It's a pleasure to be here! My name is Jay, I am an avid practitioner of various styles including tonglong and yang tai chi =]


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 23, 2014)

Welcome!  Can you tell us something about tonglong?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2014)

Finally, another CMA person 

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 23, 2014)

I train both Tonglong (praying mantis) and Taiji. Do you live near by Austin, Texas?


----------



## donald1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello,  welcome to martial talk nice to meet another Texas martial artist


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to MT..


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 24, 2014)

hi and welcome and extended hugz from accross the pond


----------



## Buka (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome, bro!


----------



## K-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome. :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 25, 2014)

welcome to MT.

Southern or Northern Tong Long?  May I ask the exact name of the school/organization


----------



## tonglongpractitioner (Oct 7, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I train both Tonglong (praying mantis) and Taiji. Do you live near by Austin, Texas?


Yes, I actually live in Austin


----------



## tonglongpractitioner (Oct 7, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> welcome to MT.
> 
> Southern or Northern Tong Long?  May I ask the exact name of the school/organization


Thanks, Southern. I train Jook lum and Chow Gar, jook lum at CKFA, and chow gar at Sifu Whitrod's


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------

